# Puff 2012 Pipe - Shape Vote Here



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You may vote for as many shapes as you like. May the best shape win!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Great, John! 

I've cast the first vote! Others may use it as an example for how to proceed. :spy: (Zulu is winning by a landslide!)


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Funny...it's a 3 way tie at the point I voted...this is going to be interesting...AND FUN!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I notice that zulu is in italics. Here's hopin' the ol' fixeroo is in!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

C'mon bulldog!! :whoo:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> C'mon bulldog!! :whoo:


Not to be a troublemaker (although I usually love the role), is there to be an additional vote on bulldog/Rhodesian? To me they are slightly different things. I hope I didn't miss this distinction having already been threshed out. To me, a Rhodesian has a round shank and the bulldog a squarish one.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Not to be a troublemaker (although I usually love the role), is there to be an additional vote on bulldog/Rhodesian? To me they are slightly different things. I hope I didn't miss this distinction having already been threshed out. To me, a Rhodesian has a round shank and the bulldog a squarish one.


I was thinking along the same lines Jim. I posted the following in the previous poll thread earlier today.



> Well, I see we have made it to the final poll on shapes. Hooray!
> 
> But I have 1 little question / concern before I cast my vote, as nit-picky as it may be.
> 
> ...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

This seems to me to be the main difference:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

C'mon zulu, you got this!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Went it comes to Bulldog/Rhodesian we had a thread a while back where people were able to show all kinds of different pipes that were labeled one or the other (and yet had characteristics of the other shape) and the debate raged with no firm consensus reached. Therefore, I lumped them together in the polls.

In any case, as we are only going for a general shape to guide the carver in designing the pipe (leaving the decisions on the actual specific shape presented to each carver's particular style and artistry -- at least this is what I took to be the plan of attack from the previous threads) I think we are going to have to see what each comes up with when presented with our shape choice as the resulting designs will probably not fit the strict traditional definitions of each shape. I realize that this is a different approach than we've taken in the past, and while we probably won't get the precise shape we all desire, I'm thinking we'll get a very nice, unique pipe. Like all things here, nothing is carved in stone. So let me know what you think, fellows. If we have to change or redesign the poll I have no problems with that.

Here's a link to the old Bully/Rhody threads I'm referring to if anyone would like to check them out.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/282870-so-rhodesian-v-bulldog.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/286489-rhodesian-bulldog.html


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have always loved the diamond shaped shank. I can't wait to see where this ends up. :beerchug:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Go Bulldog, its your birthday.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Reminds me of the bar with the slogan: "Liquor in the front Poker in the rear"...

TL;DR: I must not choose the bulldog.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

bam. noobie in with a vote!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

With 34 precincts reporting, Puff Central has a projected winner...Bulldog in a landslide. Zulu has demanded a revote due to irregularities in its font on the ballot.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> With 34 precincts reporting, Puff Central has a projected winner...Bulldog in a landslide. Zulu has demanded a revote due to irregularities in its font on the ballot.


I'm having flashbacks of NBC giving Florida to Al Gore, then Fox giving it to George Bush... and the hanging chads, oh the hanging chads... The horror! :fear:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I would go for either a bulldog/rhodesian shape or a poker/tankard. So, that's how I voted!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Another vote for option 1 here.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Cadillac said:


> Another vote for option 1 here.


go...zu :sad: lu...:faint:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> go...zu :sad: lu...:faint:


:lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> go...zu :sad: lu...:faint:


Apparently Puff isn't ready for the zulu shape&#8230;<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

As much as I like the bulldog shape, I already have some. Lets get some votes for the poker!

And sorry to the zulu fans. You were a small, but vocal, group. :attention:


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I lost a Peterson Bulldog a couple of years ago,(taken from my car along with my pipe bag and a basket pipe). I'd be happy with any of the shapes, but the Bulldog calls me.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Well really wanted that Tankard...but one of my best short smoke pipes is a Bent Rhodesian. So I voted for both, always nice to have another small pipe when traveling.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't have a bulldog in my (small) collection yet. It would make for a great addition


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Too bad the Zulu didn't make it... Now I'm glad I was able to pick up two of them on ebay a few weeks ago...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting turn of events, looks like the bulldog won...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Interesting turn of events, looks like the bulldog won...


I voted for the "Rhodesian" part of "Bent Bulldog/Rhodesian". Actually, I would have voted Zulu, but seeing as I already have one that I love...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

OK, fellows, looks like we have a winner. I'll open another thread so that we can discuss how we want to proceed in selecting a carver. 

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who voted and participated in the process up until now. I know it can be disappointing if a shape you don't like is selected (this was the case for me the last two years) but I appreciate the lively, and yet friendly, debate you all brought to the table. I realize we are taking a slightly different approach to things this year and everyone's input and suggestions have been valuable and appreciated. Keep them coming fellows.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I'll open another thread so that we can discuss how we want to proceed in selecting a carver.


Was a material decided? I was waiting for that to throw out a "MORTA!"


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool, I really liked the look of the last Puff pipe. I thought about buying one, but am waiting for the 2012 pipe as I've really only been a member for a relatively short time, can't wait to see what we end up with!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Katharsis said:


> Was a material decided? I was waiting for that to throw out a "MORTA!"


Only the shape has been decided. Everything else is still in process. In the first thread someone suggested morta, so I think you'll have some company there. I think someone even mentioned the idea of getting a large block of morta and having all the pipes made from it! Cost might be an issue with morta. It is certainly a tempting prospect though. I guess it would also depend on the carver.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Only the shape has been decided. Everything else is still in process. In the first thread someone suggested morta, so I think you'll have some company there. I think someone even mentioned the idea of getting a large block of morta and having all the pipes made from it! Cost might be an issue with morta. It is certainly a tempting prospect though. I guess it would also depend on the carver.


I think bogwood is a super idea, personally. I mean, how much does it actually cost?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

All the Morta pipes I have come across have been expensive. Beautiful but expensive. If there was a way we could do this without creating $300 pipes I think it would be nice.

The sandblasts that make this material really sing seem to be on the higher end of the scale. Becker does these really nice.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> All the Morta pipes I have come across have been expensive. Beautiful but expensive. If there was a way we could do this without creating $300 pipes I think it would be nice.


The ones I've seen would have been $300 if those carvers had carved them out of balsa wood. :lol: What does the material cost, anyhow? Seems like I looked it up once and it wasn't all that much, but I think it's sorta dicey to work with.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have seen a few morta pipes, and they look awesome, but I'm just afraid that the price would put them out of the reach of a lot of members.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I have seen a few morta pipes, and they look awesome, but I'm just afraid that the price would put them out of the reach of a lot of members.


I looked around some more, but couldn't find something I found once before looking at this. Seems like a piece of morta fit for a pipe isn't a whole lot more than a nice piece of briar. It'd be worth an extra $15 or $20 per pipe wouldn't it (if it's really as little as that)? It is a one time expense, after all, not like a recurring drain on the pocket book. The cost of a dinner out, really, or a case of beer.

Here's somebody selling a pair for $60, or $30 apiece. Saw another link for $30 a block, but no idea how big they are. Maybe in quantity it would even be cheaper?

pipemakersforum.com • View topic - Morta Blocks for sale

I think the main problem could be that a carver might not be able to deal with the material itself. I know nothing about pipe making, so it's "wild speculation" on my part.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I looked around some more, but couldn't find something I found once before looking at this. Seems like a piece of morta fit for a pipe isn't a whole lot more than a nice piece of briar. It'd be worth an extra $15 or $20 per pipe wouldn't it (if it's really as little as that)? It is a one time expense, after all, not like a recurring drain on the pocket book. The cost of a dinner out, really, or a case of beer.
> 
> Here's somebody selling a pair for $60, or $30 apiece. Saw another link for $30 a block, but no idea how big they are. Maybe in quantity it would even be cheaper?
> 
> ...


Hmm, I believe the poster that is selling them is a member of this forum(askwith pipes, I think he even has the same user name here "caskwith"). Or am I mistaken on that? I follow you on the price, and I agree with you as long as that is about all of the price increase we would see, but all of the morta pipes I have seen are way out of my price range (and I suspect out of the price range of many others). It never hurts to get an estimate and talk to a few carvers though.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> ...all of the morta pipes I have seen are way out of my price range.


I'm betting the briars made by those pipemakers aren't far behind. With an extra $100 tacked on just because it's *morta*. 
:lol:

Anyhow, SOMEBODY must know what a bog oak chunch costs.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'm betting the briars made by those pipemakers aren't far behind. With an extra $100 tacked on just because it's *morta*.
> :lol:
> 
> Anyhow, SOMEBODY must know what a bog oak chunch costs.


I think you're right about the price, maybe caskwith will pipe in on the cost factors...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Some interesting thoughts on morta, my friends. I've created a new thread so we can move the discussion on how we should proceed along.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/300914-puff-2012-pipe-next-step.html


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Guys just thought I would add some info on the morta questions posed here. Firstly morta is actually slightly cheaper than briar in theory. It comes in large logs, each log yielding many potential blocks. The reason it ends up being more expensive however is that firstly the logs have to cut up on a very large and powerful bandsaw, then you have to take into account huge ammounts of wastage, each log should yield 4-6 blocks, in reality you are lucky if you get 2, more often just the 1. All this work takes time. Then when it comes to actually making the pipes the material is much harder to work than briar, it takes longer to shape and eats up sandpaper, and of course once again flaws raise their ugly heads. So basically to sum up the cost in morta is time more than anything else. I would like to think however that my morta prices are very fair, the average morta costs $300, pretty much the same as an average smooth briar and only $25 or so more than a sandblast briar, considering the extra effort they take I think they could be considered good value. At least I hope so anyway


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

caskwith said:


> Hey Guys just thought I would add some info on the morta questions posed here. Firstly morta is actually slightly cheaper than briar in theory. It comes in large logs, each log yielding many potential blocks. The reason it ends up being more expensive however is that firstly the logs have to cut up on a very large and powerful bandsaw, then you have to take into account huge ammounts of wastage, each log should yield 4-6 blocks, in reality you are lucky if you get 2, more often just the 1. All this work takes time. Then when it comes to actually making the pipes the material is much harder to work than briar, it takes longer to shape and eats up sandpaper, and of course once again flaws raise their ugly heads. So basically to sum up the cost in morta is time more than anything else. I would like to think however that my morta prices are very fair, the average morta costs $300, pretty much the same as an average smooth briar and only $25 or so more than a sandblast briar, considering the extra effort they take I think they could be considered good value. At least I hope so anyway


I was hoping you would chime in on this, Thanks for the info!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Nick S. said:


> I was hoping you would chime in on this, Thanks for the info!


No problem, always happy to answer any questions, this is after all the forum that got me started on my tobacco quest lol.


----------

